# p0420



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to Service Issues section.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It's a cat converter efficiency below threshold code. Typically means the converter has failed. The converter should have an 8 year/80,000 miles warranty. Are you below those limits?


----------



## StayathomeChris (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm at 107K. I checked the Cat and sure enough the ceramic was broken and melted.


----------

